# Visited a prospective groomer yesterday



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WHATEVER! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: and :chili: :chili: :chili: to you, Pat!!! How dare she presume that Miss Sassy Girl would have snarls.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: and :chili: :chili: :chili: to you, Pat!!! How dare she presume that Miss Sassy Girl would have snarls.[/B]


OMG! Linda I wish you could have seen this woman's hair. It was a throw back from the 1980's scrunchy perm but very stringy and she had it in a wannabe some kind of pony tail. Maybe that was her topknot :smrofl: She kept telling me she had been grooming since she was 15 and she will be 53 the end of this year. I thought, honey you should try to keep that a secret because truthfully I would have guessed her to be in her mid 60's and I mean hard 60's.......no growing older gracefully for her. When we were discussing the slicker brush she picked it up and tried to pull it thru the ends of her hair :HistericalSmiley: I thought honey, you better start with a pin brush. :w00t:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Pat I already have a phobia about groomers , you just made it worse :blink: If it makes you feel any worse , over on my Aussie dog board all the horrid groomers there HATE Maltese , and say as much - it will be a cold day in heck before those MONSTERS come near my babies with the scissors . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Pat I already have a phobia about groomers , you just made it worse :blink: If it makes you feel any worse , over on my Aussie dog board all the horrid groomers there HATE Maltese , and say as much - it will be a cold day in heck before those MONSTERS come near my babies with the scissors . Sarah[/B]


I have about decided the same Sarah. I guess perhaps it takes a "real" groomer to know how to groom a Maltese.....not the self proclaimed wannabes. 

Oh I forgot this part about the conversation. She told me if I ever wanted a little dog that seemed almost human I should get a Yorkie. I said that I wasn't sure a little dog could seem more human than Sassy..........she laughed and said, get a Yorkie.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow! What a nutjob! Did she honestly expect to get your business when all she could talk about was her Yorkies?? I mean it almost seemed like she was putting Yorkies above Maltese... knowing you were a Maltese person!!! I don't care for people like that and her know it all attitude would have been a huge turn off to me. I'm sure it was hard for you not to give her a piece of your mind!!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Good for you Pat for letting her have it. :chili:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yikes, I'm really fed up with dog groomers. My very first job at 16 was washing dogs at a groomer's for $1 a dog. I know how hard of a job it can be. LOL, obviously that was a LONG time ago. 

I hope I don't hijack your post here, but here's my story.

I've "interviewed" various groomers for the last 2 months. Either they have major attitudes or they don't return phone calls. The prices are all over the place from 39 to 80. 

I thought I finally found a good mobile groomer. She had "rave" reviews with a couple of exceptions. She owns Maltese dogs. So I called her numerous times, text-messaged her, and e-mailed her. She didn't get back to me for 2 weeks and then she said it was MY FAULT that I never returned HER calls and emails. Outright lying. So I did some more research on her and came up with reviews that said she never go back to people, then accused them of not getting back to her. Okay then. :angry: I crossed her off my list. Don't want to deal with a liar. 

Then I found a good groomer who only did 4 dogs a day in the back of a little doggie "boutique." I thought that would be less stress on my dog. She was an "old-timer." Well, she proceeded to tell me how NASTY ALL Maltese are and nippy, and how they hate to be groomed, blah, blah. I then said, "please cancel my appointment. I changed my mind."

Then I found a place that advertised "Express grooming." I did a little research and learned that they were on TV a few months ago because they have actually had dogs DIE there. So forget them. 

So then I found a mobile groomer on the other side of town. I have to book her 3 weeks in advance. I had Nikki groomed about a month ago. I had a friend over that same day so when Nikki was done I didn't really check her out. The groomer didn't really take off much pad hair or ear hair, and the cut was a little uneven. Mediocre at best. 

I thought I'd try to do it myself next time but then Nikki got matted from my own negligence, so I asked mediocre mobile groomer to come back and try again. She gave Nikki a short cut, which I asked for. It isn't bad but it isn't great either. 

So I think I might give it a go myself next time. 

From my experience I've made this probably biased and stereotypical conclusion: You either have older ladies stuck in the 70's or 80's with their own firm opinons about certain dogs and certain ways of grooming, or you have young girls who aren't experienced enough and do mediocre work. 

Sorry for the rant. Yours was much funnier.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She sounds like a real "winner" Pat and not worthy of coming close to one hair on Sassy's pretty little head. Keep looking.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I've tried a couple of groomers and while theirs always looks a bit more "groomed" when they are done, I always like the way I do it the best. I know my dogs are taken care of and I know I'm getting exactly what I want. I mean, will a complete stranger really care if they pull a snarl and hurt my dog... probably not... but I will. I dont know, I would give it a try yourself. It might take a couple of sessions to get it looking right but at least you know Sassy will be comfortable during the whole process. Plus she is already so used to you grooming her. Good luck with whatever you decide! 

Maybe you can ship some of those beautiful locks up to New Jersey and I can give Jett a weave since his hair wont grow!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

So I'm guessing Sassy will remain in full coat? :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I've tried a couple of groomers and while theirs always looks a bit more "groomed" when they are done, I always like the way I do it the best. I know my dogs are taken care of and I know I'm getting exactly what I want. I mean, will a complete stranger really care if they pull a snarl and hurt my dog... probably not... but I will. I dont know, I would give it a try yourself. It might take a couple of sessions to get it looking right but at least you know Sassy will be comfortable during the whole process. Plus she is already so used to you grooming her. Good luck with whatever you decide!
> 
> Maybe you can ship some of those beautiful locks up to New Jersey and I can give Jett a weave since his hair wont grow!! :thumbsup:[/B]


A weave :HistericalSmiley: 



> So I'm guessing Sassy will remain in full coat? :wub: [/B]


Well at least until I can get my nerve up to gap her coat myself. You know strangely enough, for many years I have had my cosmetology license and even owned my own shop at one time. I can do anything with human hair, but not knowing where her face furnishings should start/end it just terrifies me to even think of trying to cut her coat down. I would not even mind if I got it a little short, but gapping it up and making a mess is just out of my comprehension and comfort zone.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I say "definitely" take Sassy there......to make her eat her words. BUT don't EVER actually take her there to be groomed!!!!

I so glad you went to talk with her before booking an appointment!!!!! :thumbsup: 

She sounds like a real nut case :smtease:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am SO sorry you have had nothing but bad experiences with groomers! :angry: I think we can ALL relate...

Sassy girl looks beautiful in full coat, and would look just as stunning in a "homemade" haircut. :thumbsup: Give it a try, just by trimming the bottom of her skirt first a tiny bit at a time, I know you'll do a great job!

I haven't found a good enough groomer for London yet ~ She's just over 5 months old, her hair is 4" long on her body, and I'm not sure if I should learn to do it myself or try and trust someone enough to give her a good cut...or just keep her full coat. :w00t:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha Pat I just loved your story. You HAVE to take Sassy there to show her what a "bad job" you do on her.  I would love to see her face when you do. Are there any other groomers in your area you can check out?


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I just want to say that Sassy's coat is a dream.

Each day when I comb out Wolfie's growing hair and put his little hair clips in I tell him "You are lookin' a bit more like Sassy now! You are precious!"


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I just want to say that Sassy's coat is a dream.
> 
> Each day when I comb out Wolfie's growing hair and put his little hair clips in I tell him "You are lookin' a bit more like Sassy now! You are precious!"[/B]



Awwwww! Thank you!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Sassy is beautiful! Midis had a gorgeous coat, too, but I could not keep up with it and took him in to be clipped several months ago. Then I took him back about a month ago and had him given a "Koko" trim. I loved the picture of Koko with the short ears and beard and clipped body with flowing tail plume! So I printed it out and took it to my trusted groomer.

I also do almost all of Midis' grooming but a major change in style is a little beyond my expertise! I am lucky to have found a very sweet, loving groomer at my local Vet's. She is just so careful and tries so hard to do exactly as you ask her. She really is painstakingly cautious with her grooming and always comes out to make sure everything is as you want it, and if not she will take them back and re-do whatever is wrong. I have only taken her up on this once and it was my erroneous instruction that ended up badly, not her mistake. She fixed what I thought I wanted, but did not in the end result like. 

I wish there were more like her.

Cyndi


----------



## Chicknde (Apr 10, 2007)

Sassy is beautiful and I would so take her there to show that groomer just how beautiful she is. That woman is on drugs.

I had a similar experience when looking for a new groomer for Jaci. Every groomer would go on about their dogs and not listen to anything I had to say. I did however, finally find someone and she is fabulous. She even has a pool inside and does therapy and excersise. Its pretty cool. We have not tried the pool yet not sure what it would do to her coat.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I love Sassy's coat - but it has to be quite a chore! 

That lady is crazy! I'd take Sassy in there just to show her how gorgeous she is.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

Im sure just because the lady loves her yorkie, like we love our maltese is no reason to trash on her the way you guys are doing. I actually feel for her. I think she was only trying to help and no matter what she would say you{sassys mom} didn't agree, mainly I think cause she was so big on yorkies. And the comments made about her age and how she looked was totally uncalled for, she's not on this forum to defend herself or her love for yorkies so I think you need to cut her some slack.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

I can not believe all you so called grown, mature women who do not even know the lady that Pat is talking about would join in with Pat on trashing her, it makes me sick to my stomach to hear all of you guys bashing on her and saying way to go Pat, what are you'll a bunch of little kids because thats what your acting like. All that reaction because the lady loves yorkies, so be it, so what if she loves yorkies each to there own, just like we love our maltese. Do you ever stop to think that maybe its not the groomers its the owners, cause it sounds like no matter what groomer you take your maltese to no one is ever good enough. Im not a groomer and I have had one bad experieance but you dont see me calling her names and trashing her on the internet for the whole world to read, and making comments about her looks, ummmm I wander just how good you guys look. But from what I have read on this thread not to good!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I'm sorry but :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: First of all-how tacky to be going off on her dogs when her main topic of conversation should have been Sassy and your concerns on grooming her! Man-I would NOT want to use that groomer at all-but I agree...you should go in there sometime with Sassy so she can see how not matted she is and that she IS NOT slipping and sliding around with her untrimmed pads-good grief :smilie_tischkante: Some people, really!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Sassy's coat is lovely.  Anyone that sees her could see that she is very well cared for and is a pampered pooch!


That groomer sounds like one of those know it all people. I can't stand people that act like that, they think they know everything about everything.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

oh, I also want to add, we stay away from groomers. I groom my baby myself and He usually comes out really good. Once in a while I mess up a bit, but it grows back. I'd rather do the best I can than have a groomer touch him.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> Im sure just because the lady loves her yorkie, like we love our maltese is no reason to trash on her the way you guys are doing. I actually feel for her. I think she was only trying to help and no matter what she would say you{sassys mom} didn't agree, mainly I think cause she was so big on yorkies. And the comments made about her age and how she looked was totally uncalled for, she's not on this forum to defend herself or her love for yorkies so I think you need to cut her some slack.[/B]


I'm sorry, but did you read Pat's post? She did not identify the woman at all. And, SM is a place to vent also. I think the groomer basically straight up told Pat she didn't know what she was doing with Sassy and that Sassy was probably a mess! I think she was beyond rude to Pat and talked down to her the whole time. Except when she was dominating the conversation about her own dogs, maybe. 



> I can not believe all you so called grown, mature women who do not even know the lady that Pat is talking about would join in with Pat on trashing her, it makes me sick to my stomach to hear all of you guys bashing on her and saying way to go Pat, what are you'll a bunch of little kids because thats what your acting like. All that reaction because the lady loves yorkies, so be it, so what if she loves yorkies each to there own, just like we love our maltese. Do you ever stop to think that maybe its not the groomers its the owners, cause it sounds like no matter what groomer you take your maltese to no one is ever good enough. Im not a groomer and I have had one bad experieance but you dont see me calling her names and trashing her on the internet for the whole world to read, and making comments about her looks, ummmm I wander just how good you guys look. But from what I have read on this thread not to good!!!![/B]


No problem with loving Yorkies, but you have a possible new client and she goes on and on about her yorkies being great and then she trashes Pat's care of Sassy without even seeing Sassy. 

That's wonderful that you've only had one bad experience with a groomer.

And that last sentence??? Hey, I'm 48 and look much older myself. I have every naturally curly hair that to some people might look like a bad perm from the 80s and on the weekend I put it up in a top knot. I wasn't offended by what Pat said so why should you be? 

And this is a quote from you in another thread: "...cant anyone in this forum say what they want without someone boo-whooing about the comment. Please people get over it!!!!"

Okay, now I'm speechless.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I've got Deb's problem ... I think I might need glasses ....

I read the title of this thread wrong ... What I read was " Visited a Prostitute" :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm off to get my eyes tested!! :brownbag: 

Now Pat, I wish you would take better care of your Sassy, from what I see, she is CLEARLY neglected & just one big walking matt! :wub:


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=584007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are listening to everything Pat says, I'm sure if you ask the groomer she would have a totally different story about how it went down, dont you know there are two sides to every story, or in this case maybe we should make an exception, because after all it is sassy were talking about. And yes people can say what they want but when it comes to a bunch of grown women talking crap about something you dont even know the full story and the lady isn't even on this forum to defend herself because I garuntee if she was we would be hearing a different story, but no she's not hear to do that. So yes people can say want they want to but its only fair if the second party gets there say.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Pat, Your Sassy is GORGEOUS and I agree with you 100%. Now if anyone gets the wrong idea, it is my opinion only!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> She told me that she knew she would find tangles in Sassy if I brought her in because people don't know how to take care of coated dogs. And that she was sure Sassy was slip sliding around because she would need her pads trimmed. I about lost my cool at this point. :eusa_hand: [/B]


Oh boy, I would have lost it for sure. a professional groomer would never say something like this and would never keep talking about her own dogs. I think it's very rude. 

what are you doing near a groomer anyway? I love Sassy's fluffy tummy :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am totally confused here.... the groomer is being paid by you and is there to serve you, not their own agenda. If you walked into a groomer and asked for your dog to be painted RED, as long as they do dye dogs they should honor that, even if red is their least favorite color or think your dog will look awful in red. 

Now onto my second issue here.... A SLICKER BRUSH? DO WHAT?! No, no, NO! Not on Sassy's coat! PLEASE. I have been told by many different people with YEARS of experiance in grooming Maltese, that you should only need a pin brush. WHY would you want to pull hairs out with a Slicker Brush? Holy cows, the thought of this really upset me for Sassy. OH by excuse me, why YES all Maltese have cottony coats, SURE THEY DO! That is why Maltese are so commonly refered to as having hair made of silk. COTTONY, oh my gosh give me a break. Isn't this why we have so many threads here about coat types? Because all Maltese do NOT have the same type of coat!

Then, excuse me but WHO knows YOUR dog best? I certainly would hope it is YOU! If you do not wish for Sassy's tummy hairs to be cut or trimed, why should anyone else wish for them to be?

And as far as "this groomer" yes, I am so sure she would have a different story and it would being something like this, "If this dog was a Yorkie, rather then a cottony Maltese...." :blink: 

OH brother,
Melanie

PS I am so sorry for any typos I am just pissed... I love Sassy's coat so much and she is the HUGE reason why I kept looking for a female.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

"WTH, I think one day for kicks and grins right after Sassy has had her bath and is perfectly clean and groomed I may just drop by with her and see what Miss Knowitall groomer think

Reading your story, I was getting madder at that woman by the second. I was thinking this very thing...she had no idea what she was talking about. She was stereotyping which is really not acceptable.

I really would love for you to do just this...primp her all up and take her by...just say you wanted to show her what areas you had in mind to trim. lol , then when her jaw drops to the ground, turn around like a lady and walk out :smrofl: 

Could you possibly investigate another groomer? This one isn't going to be easy to work with because she is so opinionated.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey since your story happened in Florida maybe it was the Rude Groomer I ran into in PetSmart........... remember *Mary?

I think I will be Emma's main groomer !

You should bring Sassy in to visit her in Full glamour mode !


Take a picture of the Groomers reaction for us!


----------

